# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  تنزيل برنامج Internet Download Manager 6.15.5 اصدار 2013 لتحميل الملفات من الانترنت

## mohamed73

تنزيل برنامج Internet Download Manager 6.15.5  اصدار 2013 لتحميل الملفات من الانترنت ويدعم جميع المتصفحات ويقوم  يإستكمال التحميل فى حالة انقطاع الكهرباء وتجزئة الملفات الكبيرة وتسريع  التنزيل         مدير تحميل الانترنت (IDM) هي أداة لزيادة سرعات  تحميل الملفات بنسبة تصل إلى 5 مرات، واستئناف الجدول الزمني التنزيلات.  خطأ انتعاش شامل واستئناف القدرة استئناف كسر التحميل أو تعطل بسبب الصلات  المفقودة، مشاكل شبكة، إغلاق الكمبيوتر، أو انقطاع التيار الكهربائي غير  متوقعة. بسيطة اجهة المستخدم الرسومية يجعل IDM ودية وسهلة use.Internet  تنزيل مدير له الذكية معجل منطق تحميل ان ميزات ذكية دينامية تجزئة الملف  والآمنة متعددة تنزيل التكنولوجيا لتسريع التحميل الخاص بك. خلافا لمديري  تنزيل غيرها من المعجلات ومدير تحميل الانترنت شرائح تحميل الملفات  ديناميكيا اثناء عملية التحميل وإعادة استعمال المتاحة صلات اضافية دون ربط  وادخل مراحل لتحقيق افضل سرعة الاداء.مدير تحميل الانترنت تدعم خوادم  بروكسي، وبروتوكول نقل الملفات والبروتوكولات HTTP، والجدران النارية،  والموجهات، الكوكيز، إذن، MP3 السمعية و MPEG تجهيز محتوى الفيديو. IDM  يدمج بسهولة في مايكروسوفت إنترنت إكسبلورر، ونتسكيب، وإكسبلورر MSN، AOL،  اوبرا، موزيلا، وموزيلا فايرفوكس، وموزيلا Firebird، متصفح أفانت، MyIE2،  وجميع المتصفحات الشعبية الأخرى لمعالجة برامجك آليا. يمكنك أيضا سحب  وإسقاط صورة، أو استخدام الانترنت مدير تنزيل من سطر الأوامر. مدير تحميل  الانترنت يمكن ان المودم الهاتفي الخاص بك في الوقت المحدد، وتحميل الملفات  التي تريد، ثم شنق او حتى اغلاق جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك عندما يكون  القيام به.   Internet Download Manager ( IDM ) is a powerful software tools to  download files from the Internet, increase the speed of downloading  files by 5 times, resume downloads, download videos from other video  sites such as YouTube, Google Video, MySpace TV and a lot of video  sites, resume broken downloads due to network problems, shut down the  computer, missing links, blackouts and other problem loading  interruption.  Internet Download Manager ( IDM ) is a tool loading smart safe includes  segmentation files, technology accelerate downloads, segments downloaded  files dynamically to achieve the best performance to increase the  download speed also Schedules resume and accelerate downloads from the  Internet by up to 500 percent and the possibility of repair error  recovery and comprehensive appeal or stoploading , download accelerator  logical smartphone that features intelligent dynamic segmenting and  multi-download technology safe to accelerate your downloads.  Internet Download Manager ( IDM ) integrates with all applications and  browsers and integrates seamlessly into all popular browsers to  automatically handle your downloads such as Microsoft Internet Explorer,  Mozilla Firefox, Avant Browser, Opera browser, sound, and Netscape,  Explorer MSN, AOL, Opera and Mozilla and many other browsers also  supports Proxy servers and firewalls, redirects, ******s, and FTP and  HTTP protocols , MP3 audio and MPEG.  Resume downloads. Internet Download Manager will resume stalled  downloads from where you left off. Simple installation wizard.  Program quick and easy installation will the necessary settings for you,  and check your connection at the end to ensure the installation free of  problems for Internet Download Manager.  Automatic anti-virus scanning. Virus check makes your downloads free  from viruses and Trojans. Advanced browser integration. When enabled,  you can use this feature to catch any download from any application.  There are no loading between GHADRAH programs have this feature.  Built-in scheduler.  Internet Download Manager can connect to the Internet at a set time,  download the files you want, disconnect, or shut down your computer when  finished. IDM supports many types of servers proxy. For example, IDM  works with Microsoft ISA, and servers FTP proxy.  What’s new in IDM 6.12 build 26 Added support for Firefox 19. Improved IE 10 integration. Improved Google Chrome integration.           الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * الباتش في المسارالتالي:  C:\Program Files\Internet الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Manager 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## spayx112

شكراً

----------


## حسين العلي

شكرا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## abo_tamara

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع

----------


## yassinehbibou

شكرا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## moh-amin

لك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع

----------

